# Need corid clarification



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I read this on Goatkeeping 101.

5x's stronger: 90cc Corid-30cc water dose 2cc/100# 1/2cc/25# 

Just to make sure I'm doing it right, it's saying to mix 90cc of corid with 30cc of water. Then, your dose of the mixture is 2cc per hundred weight or 1/2 cc per 25 pounds.

Is that correct?


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

I believe that the following are the directions for Corid.

"If you are going to use the corid, use it at the following rates and syringe it into each kid according to weight. 
Putting it in the water is useless. Mine won't even drink milk with it in it. 

Treatment dose....use once a day for 5 days..no less.Use it full strength...no water! And yes, you're vet will throw a wall-eyed fit if you tell him how you used it! He will also tell you the "calf dose" which isn't anywhere near strong enough for goats. Been there, done that...didn't work! This dose is 5x's the calf dose and I just,today, did fecals on all my babies! Not one coccidia egg! They are 3mo. olds and Feb. babies. So, I can safely say the doses below work with fecals to back 'em up! 

Doses below are 50mg/kg (2.2#)....recommended treatment levels for caprines. 

6cc/25# 
12cc/50# 
18cc/75 
24cc/100# 

You use your calculator to break it down to weights."


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We need to go update the old info on here. Since last years fiasco with prevention and treatment dosages, mostly with sulfa's but also with corid and the loss of so many kids nationwide from cocci and worms...Kaye did alot of work for me in find the exact MG/Kg that is needed according to Goat Medicine.

I am using 6.25cc of corid per 25 pounds for 5 days. Starting again in 20 days and repeating. I had a vet check just the other day and took in some fresh poop from a kid, zero occysts, something pretty much un heard of here on the kid. And the kid was more than 10 days out from his last treatment. So this is the dosage I will be recommending from now on. The OP dosage that was the old mix with water dosage or mix with snow cone syrup dosage simply gave you breakthroughs. vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:blush I've kept telling myself to go over there and delete the with water. It didn't work, as Vicki said so we have gone to treatment doses.
Kaye


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

> I am using 6.25cc of corid per 25 pounds for 5 days.


straight or still mixed with syrup? If mixed... what ratio?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

I believe you use it straight. Confirm this with someone else first. I am using it straight without mixing it with water myself. It seems to be doing very well that way. If put in with their evening bottle, mine drink it right down.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Straight. If you individually dose a goat, say you need to give it 4 cc, use a 6cc syringe pull up 4cc and then 2cc of snow cone syrup, works great. I just put mine straight into the lambar.

I will say this. This is a treatment dose. This is not something that if 4cc is needed, 5cc is not better. If 5 days works, that does not mean 8 days is better. If you have diarrhea when on this amount of drug than you have something besides cocci working on this kid. Fecal and find out. You should have very very low numbers when using this every 21 days. When using sulfa's if you use it correctly you should have zero. vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks Vickie


----------



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the benefit of using Corrid over Sulmet? We have both, and would use the Corrid, butwe were that it causes Tetanus, so we have been using the Sulmet instead.

Does it matter which one we use if we dose them correctly?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

NO NO NO there is no kind of medicine anywhere that will cause tetnus. 
Improper use of corid is said to cause a lack of B1 or B12 I can't remember right now which. 
If your using Sulmet what precentage is it and are you doing fecal checks to make sure it is working?? 
As long as your using both drugs with correct amounts and they are working then use which ever you prefer. Problem with Sulmet is it is usually a 12.5% mixture and requires such excessive amounts to use that a kid can asperate on it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anything given orally that kills rumen bacteria or stresses the system, even grain can cause an overgrowth the the normal entero toxins in the gut and bring on enterotoxemia or cause thiamin/B1 defficency. Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Interesting... I am using Corid right now. Are you suggesting that a B shot be given along with it? Once in the 5 day period?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Amprolium/Corid works my inhibiting the cocci's ability to absorb thiamin and move to the next more harmful lifecycle, it does not inhibit the goats ability to make or use thiamin in their rumen. It won't hurt to give b vitmains, just unnecessary if you follow your dosages and know how much your goats weigh. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

The snowcone syrup was thought of because of the taste of the corid. Like I've said before...there's not ONE THING in the syrup that is beneficial to the kid...it just makes giving the dose easier as they develop a taste for the sweet stuff. Kinda of like hiding a pill in a piece of meat to give to a dog.

It also makes it easy to dose anything liquid as the goats get older. They like the taste and it hides the corid/ivomec/ whatever taste. I've got 4yr. olds that will take you down for a syringe with meds and syrup in it.

Just like Vicki said....draw your exact meds, then draw up a couple cc of syrup. Don't mix it then draw. You're not sure of the meds in the syring.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I used corid for the first time yesterday straight no syrup and nobody even spit.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Sondra said:


> Well I used corid for the first time yesterday straight no syrup and nobody even spit.


 My buck slobbered everywhere and threw a fit lol. I starting putting black strap molasses in it for him, he did better with that.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Just made this table based on Vickie's above...



> I am using 6.25cc of corid per 25 pounds for 5 days.


So I do not have to sit with my calculator each time.

weight	dose
5	1.25
7	1.75
10	2.50
12	3.00
15	3.75
17	4.25
20	5.00
22	5.50
25	6.25
27	6.75
30	7.50
32	7.75
35	8.75
37	9.25
40	10.00
42	10.50
45	11.25
47	11.75
50	12.50
52	13.00
55	13.75
57	14.25
60	15.00
62	15.50
65	16.25
67	16.75
70	17.50
72	18.00
75	18.75
77	19.25
80	20.00
82	20.50
85	21.25
87	21.75
90	22.50
92	23.00
95	23.75
97	24.25
100	25.00


----------



## SweetMissDaisy (May 5, 2008)

At what age should this treatment stop for young goats? (I have noted to do it until they're 4 months old, but want to double-check that's correct.)

I ask because I'm not sure any of my three girls had ANY of this treatment before coming to live with me (I know one for SURE didn't). I started their first series of Corid dosages yesterday, and will continue it through Friday of this week.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Lynne, I was going to do that for myself!

Anna, I also wean mine onto a meat goat pellet that contains cocci meds. Not enough in them to fight true cocci when they are young, but certainly enough to help their immune systems keep it at bay as older kids, they stay on this until well bred. So mine stay on cocci meds via the lambar until weaned...12 weeks, 4 months, 7 months  Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks LYNN I needed that.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you so much Lynn! That table helps a great deal. I just learned I have not been giving mine quite enough. Only about 2cc off, but still......... :groan Thank you!


----------



## SweetMissDaisy (May 5, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Anna, I also wean mine onto a meat goat pellet that contains cocci meds. Not enough in them to fight true cocci when they are young, but certainly enough to help their immune systems keep it at bay as older kids, they stay on this until well bred. So mine stay on cocci meds via the lambar until weaned...12 weeks, 4 months, 7 months  Vicki


Thanks Vicki. I am currently mixing my own feed, and will look into getting some to mix in. Are there brands you prefer over others?


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting the chart!!


----------

